# officially 2WW!



## terriandkaty (Sep 24, 2009)

hey everyone,

We had our first two inseminations one yesterday and one this morning! the first insemination was a bit of trial and error, however the one this morning went really well this may be tmi but nothing came out the second time. I have quite bad cramping is this normal? we are using pre-seed, 20ml syringes and instead cups. is anyone else in their 2ww?


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck terriandkaty....we wil beon 2ww in approx 1 week..but testing at a similar time to you no doubt...u might find more peeps on the 2ww thread..


----------



## terriandkaty (Sep 24, 2009)

thankyou i didn't realize that there was a thread lol goodluck this month!


----------

